# Where to find an Olympus e-420 Komachi Kit



## lawzander (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of the e-420 komachi outfit in the US? It was supposedly released in Oct 2008 but I cannot find any sign of it online. Please help if possible. Thanks


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 30, 2009)

*U.S. Pricing*
Komachi Kit Estimated Street Price: $749.99
Includes: E-420 camera body, ED 25mm f2.8 Zuiko Digital Lens, Hand-made brown leather case and strap, and 1GB CompactFlash memory card.
For more information, review units, product specifications and high-resolution images of the E-420 and 25mm Zuiko Digital lens, contact Charles Leone, Mullen Public Relations, 212-885-3803 or charles.leone@mullen.com, or Jennifer Lyons, public relations manager, Olympus Imaging America Inc., 3500 Corporate Parkway, Center Valley, PA 18034, ph: (484) 896-5350 / (800) 622-6372 or the Olympus Web site: Home - Olympus America Inc.. 
ABOUT OLYMPUS IMAGING AMERICA INC. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (May 4, 2009)

So???

Did you get one?

Don.


----------



## lawzander (May 10, 2009)

No, the representative said that it was a specialty product and they don't have anymore. He recommended ebay but there are none. It's weird to know of a product that can't even be found on google. Thanks for the help though


----------

